# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  كن صادقا

## أحمد بن حسنين المصري

.........كُنْ صَادِقًا لَوْ كَانَ غَيْرُكَ كَاذِبَا *** وَمُهَذَّبًا إِنْ صَارَ خَصْمُكَ سَابِبا

.........إِنَّ النَّجَاةَ لُزُومُ هَدْي الْمُصْطَفَى *** لَا تَتْرُكَـنَّ هُـدَاهُ حَتَّى تَشْجُبا

.........وَاصْبِرْ وَإِنْ قُوبِلْتَ حَتَّى بِالنَّوَى *** فَلَقَدْ وَجَدْتُ الصَّبْرَ غُنْمًا طَيِّبا

.........وَابْحَثْ عَنِ الْعُلَمَا الثِّقَاتِ تَجِدْهُمُ *** يَنْهَوْنَ أَنْ تَطْغَى وَأَنْ تَتَحَزَّبا

.........يَا صَاحِ خُذْ عِلْمَ الْعَقِيدَةِ عَنْهُمُ *** تَسْعَدْ، وَكُنْ لِلْعِلِمِ دَوْمًا طَالِبا
-------------
1- حتي تشجب : حتى تموت.
2- النوى : البعد.

----------

